# Show me a Toyota/Lexus that doesn't sell 😅



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Toyota/Lexus are smashing it. Why would Toyota redesign the 4Runner when people are fighting over them? 😅
Go Toyota! 💪👍


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota/Lexus are smashing it. Why would Toyota redesign the 4Runner when people are fighting over them? 😅
> Go Toyota! 💪👍


Are you alright?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pretty much 75% of the cabs and Uber's where I drive are Toyota's.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Pretty much 75% of the cabs and Uber's where I drive are Toyota's.


The world runs on Toyota. Toyota are for people who need reliable transportation and are not interested in anything else.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota are for people who need reliable transportation and are not interested in anything else.


my wife resembles that. Her and her precious prius. 🤮


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> my wife resembles that. Her and her precious prius. 🤮


Prius broke records this year. It is a little decent vehicle with great mpg and durability. Those qualities are attractive to people. If Prius doesn't suit your taste, then Toyota/Lexus have other products for you. There are 600 horsepower Lexus cars there as well. And they are actually reliable unlike the German crap


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> If Prius doesn't suit your taste,


yes, the prius is a dependable car. Yes it gets great city mpg and fair highway mpg. It also is a gutless wonder and is an eyesore. Embarrassing to drive as well. No, there is no probability of me buying a Toyota or cousin of toyota ever. Those are for wife unit. I prefer my car, thanks.  Sorry, I guess I did pay for one, but I rarely drive it.......


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yes, the prius is a dependable car. Yes it gets great city mpg and fair highway mpg. It also is a gutless wonder and is an eyesore. Embarrassing to drive as well. No, there is no probability of me buying a Toyota or cousin of toyota ever. Those are for wife unit. I prefer my car, thanks.  Sorry, I guess I did pay for one, but I rarely drive it.......


I understand your decision of not buying a Toyota/Lexus. I totally understand all people are not smart in this world 👍


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> I totally understand all people are not smart in this world


and you missed I actually did buy one, I just don't drive it unless there is no other option. 🤮 

My rides have to be a bit more elevated. Plus a prius is really not a model you buy when you have a family and stuff to haul around. Or a model you select if you don't want a gutless (noisy) wonder. 

and the number one vehicle model sold in the USofA in 2020 is not a toyota. Huh.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> and you missed I actually did buy one, I just don't drive it unless there is no other option. 🤮
> 
> My rides have to be a bit more elevated. Plus a prius is really not a model you buy when you have a family and stuff to haul around. Or a model you select if you don't want a gutless (noisy) wonder.
> 
> and the number one vehicle model sold in the USofA in 2020 is not a toyota. Huh.


Yes, F-150 is the #1 seller. Toyota is just not pushing hard enough to compete against F150. Toyota has too many cars that are selling so well. If they went particularly after the F150, they would turn Ford into history. They already kicked Ford and GM out of the Sedan market. Toyota is very conservative, they don't go out of their way for stupid rivalry. They're making so much money, they don't depend on Tundra(F-150's rival).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> They already kicked Ford and GM out of the Sedan market


um, er, ah, ahem: at the lower end of the market scale you meant to say.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah, ahem: at the lower end of the market scale you meant to say.


Have you checked the Camry prices lately? And have you test driven them? Ford/GM just couldn't keep up with them. Nobody was buying their junk against Camry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Have you checked the Camry prices lately?


a camry? Ah, no. never. When I am in the market for a 'new' car it will most likely be a Tesla Y. Current car is still under warranty, so no way I'm selling and buying yet. and this is the worse time ever to try to buy.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> and you missed I actually did buy one, I just don't drive it unless there is no other option. 🤮
> 
> My rides have to be a bit more elevated. Plus a prius is really not a model you buy when you have a family and stuff to haul around. Or a model you select if you don't want a gutless (noisy) wonder.
> 
> and the number one vehicle model sold in the USofA in 2020 is not a toyota. Huh.


You have a noisy Prius? Mine is whisper silent.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Love it or hate it, but it is the best in the segment. It will run like a clock for years and sells like hot cakes 😎


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Mine is whisper silent.


HAHAHAHA. What year?

yeah, tell me it's quiet if you are doing > 35mph and punch it.    A minute later it 'might' get to 40 after a lot of noise and shaking.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> HAHAHAHA. What year?
> 
> yeah, tell me it's quiet if you are doing > 35mph and punch it.    A minute later it 'might' get to 40 after a lot of noise and shaking.


Prius has a power button too, it becomes a rocket, try it 💪😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Prius on a good day


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> HAHAHAHA. What year?
> 
> yeah, tell me it's quiet if you are doing > 35mph and punch it.    A minute later it 'might' get to 40 after a lot of noise and shaking.


2015. You need to learn how to operate your Prius. You don't just punch a Prius going 35 and expect it to not react. You need to exit Eco mode, enter power mode, and then you punch it... and slowly accelerate to 40. Hehe.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

We had a Lexus in our fleet. We didn't like it. We rent out a few Camrys & they're OK. The Prius is OK, we got a couple of them too. Our drivers like the Fusions better.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Cut the Prius some slack! Deal with snow at 50 mpg 😎


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Prius has a power button too,


....first thing I hit when I'm forced to driver HER car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Cut the Prius some slack


never. Like the volkswagon bug, prius is never getting any respect.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> never. Like the volkswagon bug, prius is never getting any respect.


😅
But 54 mpg is quite respectable! Wish Toyota dropped that 54 to like 40 and made the Prius zippy like a Civic. But then it will beat the purpose. Toyota has other hybrids with 40 mpg. Prius is just extreme of a hybrid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> But 54 mpg is quite respectable


city driving, sure. Highway, nope. It plummets. My RDX matches my wife's prius when it comes to freeway mpg.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> city driving, sure. Highway, nope. It plummets. My RDX matches my wife's prius when it comes to freeway mpg.


How old is your Prius? 54MPG is combined, it can never get worse than 45. Get your Prius checked.
Are you talking driving uphill on 280 at 80 MPH or something? That's not really helping your Prius.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Get your Prius checked.


2015. yes, the CURRENT model year does much better between city and hwy. back in 2015, not so much. Plus she is hard on the gas pedal.

Thanks, it is checked regularly. Still precious. still butt ugly. Nuff said.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> 2015. yes, the CURRENT model year does much better between city and hwy. back in 2015, not so much. Plus she is hard on the gas pedal.
> 
> Thanks, it is checked regularly. Still precious. still butt ugly. Nuff said.


That's the case. Toyota has improved their hybrids significantly since 2015. Friend bought a big ass 2021 Sienna and he gets 35 mpg consistently. That's amazing for a minivan.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> Cut the Prius some slack! Deal with snow at 50 mpg 😎
> 
> View attachment 603214


I’ll take my 4x4 Silverado and its 17mpg average in mixed driving any day over that. And twice on a Sunday.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

One word: Scion


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Here's one that hasn't sold yet.
Been sitting on a car lot in Hayfork, CA for a year ... they will 'tote the note' and it only costs $15,000 with a small down payment.
No trades.










I like this one tho. I don't Uber in it. It's not a Toyota, but it serves me well. It's a 2010 Ford F250, 6.4l diesel. It gets 10.2 MPG no matter what or where. Towing, highway, around town ... 10.2 MPG.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Here's one that hasn't sold yet.
> Been sitting on a car lot in Hayfork, CA for a year ... they will 'tote the note' and it only costs $15,000 with a small down payment.
> No trades.
> View attachment 603347
> ...


That qualify for XL?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> 54MPG is combined, it can never get worse than 45.


Um...what?
I guess you've never run one with the A/C on max.
And since it's 100°F-120°F every day here, yeah, the A/C runs continuously.
So my 50+ MPG Prius turns into a 30+ MPG Prius for about 4-5 months.
(And even less MPG doing rideshare, with the idle time)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> One word: Scion
> View attachment 603346


Oh yeah, th things… 🤦‍♂️

Pretty sure the HS or the CT weren’t considered hugely succesful things either.

What about the Venza? Hardly a slam dunk sales success. 

Sorry to rain in on the Toyota Fan Club parade, but you asked…


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Yes, F-150 is the #1 seller. Toyota is just not pushing hard enough to compete against F150. Toyota has too many cars that are selling so well. If they went particularly after the F150, they would turn Ford into history. They already kicked Ford and GM out of the Sedan market. Toyota is very conservative, they don't go out of their way for stupid rivalry. They're making so much money, they don't depend on Tundra(F-150's rival).


Wait, wait, wait, I wanna make sure I'm understanding this correctly - you're saying that Toyota could've beaten Ford F-Series for the title of best seller, but are CHOOSING NOT TO???

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Yeah, I'm sure Toyota is happy that they're selling a lot of Corollas for a $100 profit per vehicle instead of Tundras (where the profit is $15,000+ per vehicle).


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Prius broke records this year.


What are you talking about? Quite opposite - Prius' numbers have never been worse than they are in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> I understand your decision of not buying a Toyota/Lexus. I totally understand all people are not smart in this world 👍


All people are not cheap and/or boring either.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> All people are not cheap and/or boring either.


Driving a 4Runner, a GX, a Land Cruiser, and a Tundra is not boring. And they don't come cheap either.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Compared to other vehicles in that class - they're boring as hell. Test drive Wrangler or Bronco and then tell me that 4Runner isn't boring ...


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

While the Toyota Kool-aid is flowing again, @Safar, any comments on my previous post?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Syn said:


> What are you talking about? Quite opposite - Prius' numbers have never been worse than they are in 2020 and 2021.


Well there was this thing in 2020, I forget what it's called, that may have affected sales.
And 2021 is not over yet......if I'm not mistaken.
Pretty unfair comparisons, but yeah, Prius sales naturally decline over the years as nearly every car company offers hybrid or electric options now, and people look for new and exciting other options.
Latest Generation body style was not widely liked, so that didn't help.




TomTheAnt said:


> While the Toyota Kool-aid is flowing again, @Safar, any comments on my previous post?


Venza is back for 2021.
But sales are just ok, as the car suffers from an identity crisis.
Is it a car or an SUV?
And the Rav4 is not that much different, so why bother.

The Lexus CT is a "fancy" Prius.
Too "nice" and expensive for Prius shoppers and not "nice" enough for Lexus shoppers.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Compared to other vehicles in that class - they're boring as hell. Test drive Wrangler or Bronco and then tell me that 4Runner isn't boring ...


Oh really? Just drive a 4Runner with the KDSS. You will feel magic under you. The Wrangler won't match that in a million years. The Wrangler is a freaking rock crawler, which the 4Runner can be too when lifted. The 4Rrunner 4WD is as good and as mature as any other 4WD system out there. And it's comfortable.
And the Bronco? That thing came yesterday with all stupid immature stuff in it, it will probably fall apart before the 4Runner's next oil change 😁
The Afghan army drive Ford Rangers and they're getting their asses handed over to them by the militants. You know why? Because those militants are smart, they are driving Toyota Hilux pickups😁
The 4Runner's actual name is Hilux Surf, it is just a Hilux with seats instead of a bed. Driving a 4Runner you should know that this is the car that has machine guns mounted on it around the world. You find that boring? 😁
A 4Runner is what you need when zombies are chasing you 😁


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> While the Toyota Kool-aid is flowing again, @Safar, any comments on my previous post?


 Toyota is not perfect, they have done mistakes, but their current lineup is selling well


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota is not perfect,


yeah, the precious prius is less than perfect (looking); a clear oops. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well there was this thing in 2020, I forget what it's called, that may have affected sales.
> And 2021 is not over yet......if I'm not mistaken.


Yeah, its not like sales have been down every year since 2013 ...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> Oh really? Just drive a 4Runner with the KDSS. You will feel magic under you. The Wrangler won't match that in a million years. The Wrangler is a freaking rock crawler, which the 4Runner can be too when lifted. The 4Rrunner 4WD is as good and as mature as any other 4WD system out there. And it's comfortable.


LOOOOOL "magic" with the ancient naturally aspirated engines and only 4 and 5 speeds automatic transmissions ... Year 1985 called and wants its 4Runner back.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> The Afghan army drive Ford Rangers and they're getting their asses handed over to them by the militants. You know why? Because those militants are smart, they are driving Toyota Hilux pickups😁


Did Toyota finally settle those lawsuits over rusty frames? Are even Afghan's militia suing them?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Safar said:


> Toyota is not perfect, they have done mistakes, but their current lineup is selling well


Alrighty. But you asked and I delivered, so you’re welcome.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> LOOOOOL "magic" with the ancient naturally aspirated engines and only 4 and 5 speeds automatic transmissions ... Year 1985 called and wants its 4Runner back.


KDSS doesn't care what the engine or transmission is. It does its magic regardless. Mine has a KDSS and I feel it, it is the best feeling ever.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Syn said:


> Did Toyota finally settle those lawsuits over rusty frames? Are even Afghan's militia suing them?


It was just once incident. Give them a break. They fixed the issue.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Worst car I never owned was a Toyota.









My Eldest wife was driving this POS when I first met her. It was 90 and she was so proud of having a brand new car.



WORSE SEATS THAN ANY YUGO OR TRABANT!!!!!!!


I put her in my 85 K5 Blazer and sold that POS right quick










Bought her a new SHO to replace it


8000 RPM of Vulva engorging power


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Worst car I never owned was a Toyota.
> 
> 
> View attachment 604034
> ...


That Tercel is probably still on the road ... While Taurus maybe made it to 80k. lol

I had a Mk1 SHO (1991) ... It was very fun to drive when everything worked, but everything rarely worked ... And that Yamaha's engine was so damn expensive to maintain and fix.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Safar said:


> KDSS doesn't care what the engine or transmission is. It does its magic regardless. Mine has a KDSS and I feel it, it is the best feeling ever.


You as an owner should care. Because a 5 speed auto in 2021 is a joke. Could be worse - my ridesharing car (2015 Yaris) has only a 4 speed auto. 

Toyotas are ideal for rideshare due to being cheap to maintain and very reliable, but for my day to day driving I would never buy a Toyota again. I had a C-HR and RAV4 and hated them both since they're as boring as it gets.


----------

